# Bearded Dragon Habitat Ideas



## DougSandland

Just wondered if anyone had any ideas about how i should design my new breadies viv. Weather i should go for the whole fake rock design or keep it simple?

Pics would be appreciated :2thumb:


----------



## balmybaldwin

Is this for a new beardie? if so and it's a young'un, better to keep simple to start with... if not then knock yourself out!


----------



## DougSandland

balmybaldwin said:


> Is this for a new beardie? if so and it's a young'un, better to keep simple to start with... if not then knock yourself out!


Yep it will be about 3-4months old depending on when my viv's been made (better be soon!!)


----------



## samstrawbridge

I keep mine fairly simple, at the hot end I have a large Exo Terra Reptile cave (I think thats what i's called) which I use as a raised basking spot, then I have a large ish log in the middle and a nice large piece of cork bark which is big enough to be a good hide at the cool end. I have 2 large tiles on one of which has the food dish on (for the greens) and I use children's play sand (when I can get it)as a substrate at the hot end and across the back of the viv. I'll try and get some photos for you tonight, although you'll have to excuse the fact that it will be missing the play sand as it's nigh on impossible to get over the winter months and I've recently run out . Hope this helps a little


----------



## Meko

if you've not got it yet then go all out with the fake rock wall. No point going simple and deciding you want to change it later on; it's a lot harder to do one and then fit it in the viv than to build it in the viv.


----------



## Meko

samstrawbridge said:


> I keep mine fairly simple, at the hot end I have a large Exo Terra Reptile cave (I think thats what i's called) which I use as a raised basking spot, then I have a large ish log in the middle and a nice large piece of cork bark which is big enough to be a good hide at the cool end. I have 2 large tiles on one of which has the food dish on (for the greens) and I use children's play sand (when I can get it)as a substrate at the hot end and across the back of the viv. I'll try and get some photos for you tonight, although you'll have to excuse the fact that it will be missing the play sand as it's nigh on impossible to get over the winter months and I've recently run out . Hope this helps a little


 
where are you trying to get the sand from? B&Q normally have it all year round.


----------



## DougSandland

samstrawbridge said:


> I keep mine fairly simple, at the hot end I have a large Exo Terra Reptile cave (I think thats what i's called) which I use as a raised basking spot, then I have a large ish log in the middle and a nice large piece of cork bark which is big enough to be a good hide at the cool end. I have 2 large tiles on one of which has the food dish on (for the greens) and I use children's play sand (when I can get it)as a substrate at the hot end and across the back of the viv. I'll try and get some photos for you tonight, although you'll have to excuse the fact that it will be missing the play sand as it's nigh on impossible to get over the winter months and I've recently run out . Hope this helps a little


Pics would be great! I'm so confused! I have all these crazy ideas running through my head and i think im getting carried away :lol2:


----------



## DougSandland

Meko said:


> if you've not got it yet then go all out with the fake rock wall. No point going simple and deciding you want to change it later on; it's a lot harder to do one and then fit it in the viv than to build it in the viv.


I've been talking to Becky W about this and i love the work she's done, it would be pretty ace to have something like that. Just not sure on design ideas.


----------



## samstrawbridge

Meko said:


> where are you trying to get the sand from? B&Q normally have it all year round.


I went B&Q and they said it was in stock so we went and had a look but there was none there and mother care (the usual pick up) was out as well . I'll go and have another look sometime this week. Thanks for the thought though :2thumb:


----------



## samstrawbridge

DougSandland said:


> Pics would be great! I'm so confused! I have all these crazy ideas running through my head and i think im getting carried away :lol2:


Here's a quick look at Takeshi's viv, as you can see no sand at the moment and no background either as he rips them down as fast as I can put them up, the little :devil:, although he will have a new one shortly (hopefully one he likes  )


----------



## DougSandland

Im guessing beardies spend a vast majority of their time basking? i dont want to over crowd the viv but i also dont want him to get board......


----------



## CommonBOA

Here's mine

Basic but does the job: victory:


----------



## beckyyjane

*One of my Vivs *

Heres my female Beardies Viv  Click on Here .... http://s1185.photobucket.com/albums/z342/beckyyjane/


----------



## DougSandland

beckyyjane said:


> Heres my female Beardies Viv


Loving the background! Did you make that your self?
Also whats the benefit of having a titled floor in the viv over sand? Apart from risk of impaction?


----------



## beckyyjane

Thanks  But no I never its Exo-Terras finest ha, got it with the set up.
Yeah basically to stop impaction, because had a bit of a hard time with one of mine and impaction, and plus its so easy to clean! Also they only cost around £5 from B&Q so bargain! You can also just cup them to size with scissors.


----------



## DougSandland

beckyyjane said:


> Thanks  But no I never its Exo-Terras finest ha, got it with the set up.
> Yeah basically to stop impaction, because had a bit of a hard time with one of mine and impaction, and plus its so easy to clean! Also they only cost around £5 from B&Q so bargain! You can also just cup them to size with scissors.


Is impaction treatable? When BD's shed their skin wouldnt the sand help?


----------



## samstrawbridge

 that's one nice setup, I like how the plants look, might have to add some mine 


----------



## beckyyjane

Yeah in this case it was, i caught it just in time. But in alot of cases its Fatal .
Its not essential for them shedding, My 2 rub there selves of their logs, hammocks out in their tank really, and they are Vinyl tiles so have some texture to them so that helps, never had any problems with shedding


----------



## Welsh dragon

heres my beardies viv`s


----------



## beckyyjane

I love that platform in the 2nd Viv! Would love one of them for my Collared Viv, Where did you get that from, or did you make it?


----------



## samstrawbridge

DougSandland said:


> Is impaction treatable? When BD's shed their skin wouldnt the sand help?


Impaction is usually treatable, but it's well worth avoiding, you don't want them to suffer or pay the vets bills , just pay close attention to your beardie if you choose to use sand and make sure they aren't eating it and if they are get rid! I normally hav sand around the outside of the 2 tiles which limits the risk to some extent but still be careful. And use play sand not calci sand ( mine did try to eat that)


----------



## DougSandland

Welsh dragon said:


> heres my beardies viv`s
> 
> image
> 
> image


Second that :2thumb:


----------



## Welsh dragon

I made it, but Iam in process of making him a new one as thats a bit too big and I dont like it that much lol


----------



## beckyyjane

May I ask what you used?


----------



## DougSandland

Welsh dragon said:


> I made it, but Iam in process of making him a new one as thats a bit too big and I dont like it that much lol


Is it fairly easy/cheap to make your self?


----------



## Tetley

beckyyjane said:


> its so easy to clean! Also they only cost around £5 from B&Q so bargain! You can also just cup them to size with scissors.


I have those tiles and I can second they are SO easy to clean, nice and cheap and easy to fit (even though my boyfriend did it for me, but my excuse is I was at the vets with Luna!) - and they look really good too


----------



## beckyyjane

Yeah  I love them! I spent £10 for some for my Collared Lizard Viv, they look great! Worth the money.


----------



## Welsh dragon

DougSandland said:


> Is it fairly easy/cheap to make your self?


Its only polysterene covered in grout and painted, and I put a few pebbles in the grout when it was wet, it was really easy and cheap to make I only got the varnishing of the other one left to do


----------



## beckyyjane

Ill have to have a go , What varnish is safe?


----------



## tang soo do

The hammock is a new addition which he loves


----------



## mr gazzilla

i'd defo go with a fake rock look: victory: if you type in 'fake rock viv' on youtube you will get loads of inspiration!! once sealed it's really easy to clean aswell:2thumb: this my one i made for my son.


----------

